# AlphaCAM Tooling Issue



## Jeffrey.Camper (Feb 2, 2016)

I am new to AlphaCAM and I have run into an issue. Whenever I try to select a tool from the pre-installed tool libraries the program crashes. Is this an issue that others have encountered?


----------



## Maroslav4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Jeffrey.Camper said:


> I am new to AlphaCAM and I have run into an issue. Whenever I try to select a tool from the pre-installed tool libraries the program crashes. Is this an issue that others have encountered?


Hello,

is possible create some video what the Alphacam make? Or can we try connect to you over team viewer?

Marek


----------



## Jeffrey.Camper (Feb 2, 2016)

It's okay, I found out that it is because I'm a student running a homework version. Apparently they turn that part of the program off for students. I'm not sure how to close the thread but my issue is not an issue anymore.


----------

